Ask HN: How do you get profile picture for arbitrary email address? - epimetheus2
======
actionowl
Some services use Gravatar[1] or Libravatar[2] but a user has to first
register their email with those services.

[1] [https://en.gravatar.com/](https://en.gravatar.com/)

[2] [https://www.libravatar.org/](https://www.libravatar.org/)

------
matja
[https://unicornify.pictures/](https://unicornify.pictures/)

source code: [https://bitbucket.org/balpha/go-
unicornify](https://bitbucket.org/balpha/go-unicornify)

